# Heater Fan wont shut off ??



## davepatt (Oct 31, 2006)

My heater fan bstarted last week ( at full throttle ) and wont shut off... If I turn on the heat system, it works accordingly but will only stay full on and wont allow me to turn down or off the fan. Whats up ?


----------



## karizma23 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi dave - did you ever get any resolution to this? This same exact problem just started with my '01 Pathfinder yesterday, and I'd like to know what I'm dealing with. Thanks!


----------



## davepatt (Oct 31, 2006)

Mine is an 02 and is not fixed...I'm just trying to get a sense of issue and cost to fix...( eg. can I do vs a $80 / hr mechanic...)


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Probably the heater fan "resister pack" that controls the different settings is burnt out.


X


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

davepatt said:


> My heater fan bstarted last week ( at full throttle ) and wont shut off... If I turn on the heat system, it works accordingly but will only stay full on and wont allow me to turn down or off the fan. Whats up ?


More information would be nice... what year , manual heat \ A/c , auto climate control, with or without navagation system ???


----------



## karizma23 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I took my Pathfinder into the dealer today. $90 labor and a diagnostic later, it appears as though the car has a bad "Blower Control Amp." Evidentally this is a different part from the "Blower Motor Resistor" that is often attributed to this problem. The part is (so they say) $144.55 and labor can be anywhere from 1 to 2 hours. 

By the way, my Pathfinder is a 2001 LE edition with the Navigation system and touchscreen climate controls.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

karizma23 said:


> Well, I took my Pathfinder into the dealer today. $90 labor and a diagnostic later, it appears as though the car has a bad "Blower Control Amp." Evidentally this is a different part from the "Blower Motor Resistor" that is often attributed to this problem. The part is (so they say) $144.55 and labor can be anywhere from 1 to 2 hours.


The control amp is fairly common.
Because it's an automatic climate control system, which is very complex, your correct there is no simple "resistor" used.


----------



## davepatt (Oct 31, 2006)

sorry for lack of details...2002 LE with no navigation...but otherwise loaded...a/c, manual and auto heating cooling, etc...The fan speed controls seem to have no effect. The only thing I can change is the mode ( eg. circulating, feet, up/down, etc )...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's the blower amplifier...semi-common problem.


----------



## soho (Aug 12, 2006)

Has anyone removed the blower motor? I tried the other day and the motor kept hanging up on the coil housing and I could not get the coil housing out.


----------



## Croman (Sep 23, 2005)

This happened to me 3 days ago. There is a Service Bulletin that says you need a Blower Fan and Amp Kit. Part # 27030-6W000. Service Bulletins Nissan Cars

I've found the part online for about $200, so I'm guessing the price at the dealer would be about $400.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Croman said:


> This happened to me 3 days ago. There is a Service Bulletin that says you need a Blower Fan and Amp Kit. Part # 27030-6W000. Service Bulletins Nissan Cars
> 
> I've found the part online for about $200, so I'm guessing the price at the dealer would be about $400.


This bulletin only applies to 2002-2003 models only.


----------

